# Places to Live in the UK within riding distance of epic trails.....



## bodben (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Guys, I need to pick your brains, I have been lucky enough to Live in Queenstown New Zealand for the last 4 years, but due to family reasons I am considering a move back to the UK. For the entire time I have lived here in NZ I have not needed a car as I have lived within easy Riding distance of about 40 varied trails right from my doorstep. If I return to the UK I would like to be able to live in a Similar place. I would have a car for visiting family most likely but I would like to be able to ride to trails from my home without the expense of running a car. I ride 5 times a week on average so living somewhere where I can continue that lifestyle is very important to me! 

I have ridden in the UK before but honestly most of my riding experience has been in Canada, Australia and New Zealand so even though I am from the UK My knowledge is sparse at best. I am not adverse to Living in Scotland or Whales either!

Any of you guys live in a place like that? A town with amenities and nearby trails?

Your knowledge is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks Folks!

Benjamin


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, please don't move to Dunton. My job has me going there often. Not a lick of off-road trail close by. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but remember, I do not have a car when I go there, so short trips to some turn long for me by bike. 

I bring my road bike. Phenomenal road opportunities. What a great infrastructure for it there.


----------



## dirkpitt74 (Aug 1, 2015)

Off the top of my head:
Lake District
Peak District
Wales

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexchung (Feb 8, 2014)

For Scotland, the only place that I can think of is the Tweed Valley (Peebles, Innerleithan) Home of Glentress and Innerleithan Trails Centres and once you know a few of the locals, miles and miles of singletrack as well as EWS level trails.
Peebles is about an hour from Edinburgh and an hour and 20 mins from Glasgow so you are not miles away from the main cities.
Alex


----------

